# Sensor de Alcohol



## Malik (Dic 11, 2006)

Estoy haciendo un diseño que incluye un sensor de alcohol en el aire. El sensor me da el resultado en ppm y hay que expresarlo em mg/l o en BAC. ¿ sabe alguien la formula o la forma de pasar de ppm a mg/l ? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 11, 2006)

Partes por millón (abreviado como ppm) es la unidad empleada usualmente para valorar la presencia de elementos en pequeñas cantidades (traza) en una mezcla. Generalmente suele referirse a porcentajes en peso en el caso de sólidos y en volumen en el caso de gases. También se puede definir como «la cantidad de materia contenida en una parte sobre un total de un millón de partes».

Ejemplo: 

Supongamos que tenemos un cubo homogéneo de un metro de arista, cuyo volumen es un metro cúbico (m³). Si lo dividimos en «cubitos» de un centímetro de lado, obtendríamos un millón de «cubitos» de un centímetro cúbico (cm³ o cc). Si tomamos uno de esos «cubitos», del millón total de «cubitos», tendríamos una parte por millón


Wiki


----------



## SEBASTIAN (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola Malik,


 yo tambien estoy haciendo un trabajo con una sensor del alcohol, pero tengo un problema: no puedo seguir realizando dicho trabajo porque no consigo el sensor de alcohol en aire. Te agradecería mucho si me pudieses decir donde lo conseguiste.
Nos vemos.


----------



## tav555 (Feb 24, 2009)

quisiera saber si un sensor de alcohol 
llamado mq-3 sirve para detectar 
el nivel de alcohol del aliento??

esta es la pagina de sus caracteristicas

http://www.active-robots.com/products/sensors/sparkfun/datasheets/alcohol/MQ-3.pdf


gracias!!!


----------

